# FR: fleurir - present participle



## Titchy

Hello,

Could someone please tell me what the present participle of fleurir is?

Thank you


----------



## floise

Titchy,

Go to this site:

http://www.bescherelle.com/

Insert the verb 'fleurir' in the blank box, and click on OK.  You'll get your answer.

It's a handy online tool.

floise


----------



## ORANGE BLUE

Depends on the context.  to blossom or to prosper ?


----------



## Titchy

to blossom


----------



## ORANGE BLUE

In this case it is "fleurissant".


----------



## floise

ORANGE BLUE said:


> In this case it is "fleurissant".



According to the reference page I gave:

http://www.bescherelle.com/

There is only one present participle for 'fleurir'. You seem to indicate there are two?

floise


----------



## ORANGE BLUE

Yes there are.
In the context of a prospering business you use "florissant".
Hope it helps


----------



## Sbonke

But "florissant" is an adjective, isn't it?


----------



## floise

The verb 'florir' exists:

FLORIR, verbe intrans.
*A.−* _Vx._  Synon. de _fleurir._ _Certes les fleurs florirent, et le dictame Florit au verger qui fut grand, en effet; Toute fleur florit au verger..._ (Moréas _Pèlerin pass.,_ 1891, p. 11). 


*Prononc. et Orth. :* [flɔʀi:ʀ]. Empl. surtout à l'ind. imp. _(florissais)_ et au part. prés. _(florissant)_ dans un sens fig. où il remplace _fleurir.  _*Étymol. et Hist. *_Ca_ 1165 « se développer, prospérer » (B. de Ste-Maure, _Troie,_ 24 ds T.-L.).  Même mot que _fleurir_* à l'emploi figuré.


http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/florir

floise


----------



## ORANGE BLUE

Oui effectivement c'est un adjectif verbal également : 
*Fleurir*​Au sens propre, fleurir signifie *être en fleurs*.​-imparfait de l'indicatif : fleurissais,​-participe présent : fleurissant...​-des prés fleurissant au printemps...​
Au sens figuré, fleurir signifie *prospérer*.​-imparfait de l'indicatif : florissais​-participe présent : florissant (ainsi que l'adjectif verbal)​-une industrie florissante...​


----------



## ORANGE BLUE

According to me, "florir" is more literary. 
But it is just my point of view.


----------



## Micia93

ORANGE BLUE said:


> According to me, "florir" is more literary.
> But it is just my point of view.


 

I would say it has become totally obsolete


----------



## ORANGE BLUE

I fully agree


----------



## Raoul_14740

Le participe présent de fleurir 'fleurissant" ne dépend pas du contexte.


----------

